
Circumventing the D Garbage Collector - luu
http://pointersgonewild.wordpress.com/2014/10/26/circumventing-the-d-garbage-collector/
======
ScottBurson
Freelisting objects to reduce load on the GC has a long history. The Lisp
Machines had a feature called "resources" to support this.

While I think the best modern collectors, such as the JVM collector, are good
enough to make manual freelisting unnecessary, it is still a massive amount of
effort to develop a collector of this quality.

[0] [http://common-
lisp.net/project/bknr/static/lmman/resour.xml#...](http://common-
lisp.net/project/bknr/static/lmman/resour.xml#resource)

